

The Swift Programming Language: A Swift Tour - Isofarro
https://developer.apple.com/library/prerelease/ios/documentation/Swift/Conceptual/Swift_Programming_Language/GuidedTour.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP40014097-CH2-XID_1

======
matti3
Just what the world needs another proprietary language.

